# Husky rats changing colour..?



## amyk2978 (Jul 26, 2012)

I got my two boys (that I'm assuming are husky rats although I don't know a lot about it..! - they look just like the photos that come up when I google 'husky rats' though) a few weeks ago, and I've noticed a rapid change in their colour recently! They've gone loads lighter.. I've read a bit about it on the internet... So basically, is it likely that they'll lose all of their colouring and go completely white..? I like their markings! Not that their appearance is what counts of course, but I don't want them to lose them! 

Anyone know anything about this??


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes Husky rats also known as Roan rats will slowly fade over time from their original colors to white. Good quality roans/huskys will fade very slowly but never to pure white. Lighter color also tend to fade away a lot faster then darker colors. Yes it is normal. there Is another type of Husky, I think its a form of banded rat, that is a High white mark and it does not fade, but it is avoided against.

If you've only had them a few weeks they are most likely bad quality roans, not that it makes a differences. can you post pictures of them?


----------



## amyk2978 (Jul 26, 2012)

Yeah sure. I have a dark grey (or formerly dark grey!) and a light grey one, both seemingly Roans.. It's the darker one that I've noticed the most change in to be honest.

This is him when I first got him 2 weeks ago (on top!):









Then this is him with his brother a few days ago (sitting on top of him again...haha):









And this is him just now! 

















He's just got so much lighter so quickly.. Like I said, it's not their appearance that matters, I just had no idea they would change colour, especially so fast!


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

Those are wedge blazes and overly white bellies like a Berk but with color further up the sides... sometimes colors change with age it doesn't look too bad but a month shouldn't have done much


----------



## amyk2978 (Jul 26, 2012)

What, so you don't reckon they're Huskys?


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I have no experience with huskys I am just saying there are other possible explanations


----------



## amyk2978 (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh right OK.. Thanks! Well I s'pose I don't mind either way. I don't mind what colour they are, they are little cuties and I can't wait 'til they grow into big fatties! Hehe..


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

elliriyanna said:


> Those are wedge blazes and overly white bellies like a Berk but with color further up the sides... sometimes colors change with age it doesn't look too bad but a month shouldn't have done much


Roans fade colors very, very quickly.


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

I meant if they are just the markings I listed  I understand huskys fade  either way they are adorable  If you want to see for sure how much their color is fading you can snap a picture every day or a few every week


----------



## amyk2978 (Jul 26, 2012)

cagedbirdsinging said:


> Roans fade colors very, very quickly.


Have you ever had roans? Or had direct experience of this...? Just wondering how likely it is that their colours will fade completely.. I've heard of them going completely white!


----------

